# Bringing the sexy into your life



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

What do you ladies do to bring the sexy into your relationship? 

Tonight Mr H is going to get home and find me in some nice lingerie and a pair of 5" red heels lying on the bed waiting for him. I love doing things like this, not just for him but because feeling sexy does me the world of good.

Sexy or cheeky texting is a fave but any other ideas that you use to randomly surprise your man?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

One time, we went for a hike and I deliberately wore an old peasant skirt. He thought I was nuts, until I found a secluded spot that had a fallen tree upon which I could bend over.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

This is going to sound like the un-sexiest answer to a sexy question. Forgive me but it's where my mind is recently. It's been more about helping with his stress levels in little ways of consideration, support and quiet time together and that brings us closer and sharing intimacy.

As far as preparing the sexy..! My husband is more into buildup and subtle tease. Getting ready for work in the morning, and having him see the glimpse of stocking or nice set I'm wearing beneath my suit, will stop him in his tracks. I'll give him a wink and tell him to remember for later.... which he does. This also sparks flirtatious texts through-out the day and then when we're home, it's ON.

If I'm dancing and being silly in the living room, he finds this sexy and that leads to us making out. Keeping him on his toes! I lined up a unique date for us a few weeks ago, and he/we had a blast together. Body language and heels work a charm too. Laughing and having fun..might not be 'bringing the sexy' as such, but it's sexy to him. 

I write surprise notes for him in the "book of desire" ...it's a notebook I randomly leave for him in the bedroom. These include desires we have shared, as well as delicious thoughts to ponder, and how I desire him.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sometimes I'll look for little opportunities to play the helpless wife while dressed right on the border of normal and sexy -- like sweats and a tshirt but no bra or soffe shorts with a baggy sweatshirt.

After riding to my rescue a few times, he usually has his manly on and wants to pursue a reward . . .


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh I love these replies, some great ideas. 

AP I just recently found out that SO wants me to wear skirts more and give him a little flash. I rarely wear undies so he knows what's not on under my jeans but yes I should wear skirts more.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Put on that sexy lingerie and sexy heels and be cooking at the stove when he gets in. If you can make it through the meal without him taking the negligee off tell him desert is being served right after he hop in the shower. Desert rhyme with deejay 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Holland said:


> Oh I love these replies, some great ideas.
> 
> AP I just recently found out that SO wants me to wear skirts more and give him a little flash. I rarely wear undies so he knows what's not on under my jeans but yes I should wear skirts more.


That is so nice you H has made that request! Who knows where flashing him may lead, you naughty girl!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

waiwera said:


> In return he makes me feel like the most irresistible woman ....ever!
> Which I find it very sexy.....



What does he do that makes you feel irresistible to him?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Holland said:


> What do you ladies do to bring the sexy into your relationship?
> 
> Tonight Mr H is going to get home and find me in some nice lingerie and a pair of 5" red heels lying on the bed waiting for him. I love doing things like this, not just for him but because feeling sexy does me the world of good.
> 
> Sexy or cheeky texting is a fave but any other ideas that you use to randomly surprise your man?


OOOH fun thread!!

bringing sexy back in my house consists of many things

sexy texting,of course.I can't get through my day without my sexy commentary and bantering with SO.

When he walks in the door,if I really like his outfit,I will rush to him...start gushing about how yummy he looks while passionately undressing him,pinning him against the door and kissing him all over 

On a day I knew he'd be at his office alone,I took off work without telling him and walked into his office wearing a sundress and no underthings.His desk isn't the most comfortable place for sexy stuff though LOL

In the morning before work,I'll wake him up by kissing him all over his neck and chest then work my way down for a teasing lick or two before leaving 

I like surprising him the best.He gets the biggest grin


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I send hubs nude photos from time to time. I send them to his work phone too....the excitement of not getting caught turns him on I think. He loves boob pics, and sometimes will send me a text requesting one 

I have a school girl outfit and hooker shoes.....he loves both. But I lost some weight and the outfit doesnt fit now. I need to alter it somehow LOL


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

SO requested I greet him wearing one of the US soccer jerseys,soccer socks,hair in braids,and nothing else. 

I didn't realize two things: 1.those jerseys cost a lot! 2.the white ones from the year he requested are practically see through


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Question for you gals who go commando....how do you not get your coochie all rubbed raw on your pants or skirt?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Question for you gals who go commando....how do you not get your coochie all rubbed raw on your pants or skirt?


I could never go commando on a regular basis.Doing it once in a while for sexy purposes is fun.Every day? no way.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't even do it for sexy purposes, because if it is getting sexy, I'm going to be leaving a smushy spot every where I sit!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I can't even do it for sexy purposes, because if it is getting sexy, I'm going to be leaving a smushy spot every where I sit!


:rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

That's why I don't get how you gals can do this?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> That's why I don't get how you gals can do this?


I dunno,the few times I've done it,I wasn't turned on til I actually saw SO and we started getting into things and by then the clothes were off and it didn't matter.
When I met him at his work in my sundress,I was nervous so I didn't get hot til after I saw his reaction.I had to wipe off before driving home though


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I send sexy text messages. Either erotic messages, or pictures. I haven't worn lingerie for a while, unfortunately. I need to loose some of this extra weight before I do that. 

I need to add some new things to my sexual arsenal...


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I go commando under a skirt or dress from time to time. It doesn't do anything for me so no issues. Drives hubs up the wall for some reason. Commando in yoga pants does too. *shrug*


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

So if you are commando, your coochie doesn't get rubbed raw by sitting down? How is this possible? I mean, those delicate tissues have to be protected by that thin layer of cotton so whatever my clothing is won't be able to touch it....or else...I get the equivalent of a rug burn.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

The day I go Commando is the day I would trip and fall, expose my bare butt to the public, and somebody would snap a picture and put it on FB. I have no doubt that's how it would go down for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Geez...I wish. (in response to FF)


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I can't even do it for sexy purposes, because if it is getting sexy, I'm going to be leaving a smushy spot every where I sit!


Another benefit to being 50! 


ETA: time to be extra picky about fabric and fit.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Created2Write said:


> I send sexy text messages. Either erotic messages, or pictures. I haven't worn lingerie for a while, unfortunately. I need to loose some of this extra weight before I do that.
> 
> I need to add some new things to my sexual arsenal...


NO YOU DONT need to loose extra weight! Don't allow anything to come between you and your husband spicing things up. There is always a reason not to. Focus on the reason TO.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"ETA: time to be extra picky about fabric and fit."


Fabric and fit of what? :scratchhead:


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

How long does lingerie last for you ladies? My husband usually takes it off in about 7 second or less. I would really like to strut around in it a bit more. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> "ETA: time to be extra picky about fabric and fit."
> 
> 
> Fabric and fit of what? :scratchhead:


Of your pants or skirts, so going commando is non irritating.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh, gotcha. Yeah, I think due to my anatomy, it wouldn't make any difference. If I'm not all tucked in, inside some panties, I get too rubbed out, no matter what the fabric, just due to friction from moving, sitting, standing, etc. Plus there is always the potential that I will, as I said, leave a smushy mark. Oh well! Gotta keep my package in its package, I guess. Not a problem.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Question for you gals who go commando....how do you not get your coochie all rubbed raw on your pants or skirt?


I'm just used to it but no I don't get rubbed raw, at first it was exciting, like my little secret now it is just the norm. I prefer no VPL


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

I send my hub sexy texts throughout the day. When the kids go to bed, I'll sometimes walk around the house without panties, in just a long tank top or a bra. His eyes practically pop out of his head! Perfume, lingerie, and skirts all do the trick too. I wear tops that show lots of cleavage during the day, to really get him revved up.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Laila619 said:


> I send my hub sexy texts throughout the day. When the kids go to bed, I'll sometimes walk around the house without panties, in just a long tank top or a bra. His eyes practically pop out of his head! Perfume, lingerie, and skirts all do the trick too. I wear tops that show lots of cleavage during the day, to really get him revved up.


All of the above sounds like great ideas to keep men like me very happy. Right on Laila619!!!!! Wear those skirts with your high heels too.


----------

